# Beach camping



## peckerwood

I need a get-away by myself camping trip and can't decide where I want or need to go.Any tips on places you cats have been that you really enjoyed? I'd like to go anywhere from Austwell to Brownsville.


----------



## Txredfish

Padre Island State Park. Easy to get to and close to the surf.


----------



## peckerwood

With just one response,I reckon I'll cancel that idea.


----------



## Crow's Nest

PINS

Lots of open beach where you can be isolated, and good fishing.

4 wheel drive almost mandatory.


----------



## acoastalbender

Crow's Nest said:


> PINS
> 
> Lots of open beach where you can be isolated, and good fishing.
> 
> 4 wheel drive almost mandatory.


this^^^^^

.


----------



## Deer716

http://www.texasbeachcamping.com/


----------



## OG Donkey

PINS is great; however, if you're lookin for any ammenities, our state parks are always a good choice...Goose Island in Rockport is a good one....you can camp right on the bay, but you'll most likely have a neighbor...


----------



## OlRob65

PINS is my favorite because of the isolation/lack of amenities. 
Goose Island will only let you tent camp on the bay off-season or if there's not RVs reserved there. Camping in the trees in the summer is a TERRIBLE idea!!! Ask me how I know.  
I gonna try Matagorda island this year.


----------



## jbh19792

Sea Rim State Park, Surfside, Matagorda, Port Aransas, PINS in order from brown water to clear water.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Pins is awesome 









Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------

